# Oregano oil, Tea trea oil, grapefruit seed extract???



## moonwolf

Would someone who knows from experience and use of the three mentioned oils give a breakdown on the differences for use among them?


Oil of Oregano
Tea Tree Oil
Grapefruit Seed Extract


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I use oregano oil when I feel a cold coming on. I take a couple good whiffs a few times a day. If a cold sneaks up on me, I may put a drop of oregano oil in a large glass of tomato juice or tomato soup. It builds your immune system.

Tea Tree - I use it in my milk soaps as an anti bacterial. Also use it in lotions at about 3% dilution.

GSE - don't use it myself


----------



## farmergirl

Can only speak for the Tea tree oil. Hubby had good luck using it on his dandruff. Also used as an antiseptic. I've used it on bug bites.


----------



## moonwolf

farmergirl said:


> Can only speak for the Tea tree oil. Hubby had good luck using it on his dandruff. Also used as an antiseptic. I've used it on bug bites.


the thing is that oil of oregano claims to be antifungal. I'm just wondering why to keep tea tree oil around with oregano oil. 
I know tea tree oil is good to add to cleaner for surface disinfection, but maybe that's the difference also. Oregano oil can be taken internally and tea tree oil is for topical use apparently. 

I've been told Grapefruit seed extract is better than both? :shrug:


----------



## Kee Wan

From several different sources here, oil of oregano should be used with supervision. It is an EXTREMLY strong essential oil and actual internal damage can occur if one is not VERY careful using it. 

Many herbal books do not even treat the subject, other than to suggest that the reader consult wiht a professional, because it is just too strong. It's not that a person cannot use the oil, just that it really takes a professional to help them learn to use it without potential harm. 

It is an antibacterial, and that is part of it's problem, it is nonspecific. Careless use and mistakes can depopulate the intestinal tract.


----------



## Lannie

I've seen a lot of confusion regarding oregano oil and essential oil of oregano. What's commonly referred to as oregano oil is usually in a carrier oil (olive oil usually) and is safe to take internally as an antifungal. Essential oil of oregano is not for internal use, except with professional supervision. I've used the olive oil based oregano oil in my quest to subdue systemic candidiasis, and it works very well and is not at all toxic.

Tea tree oil is also an essential oil and shouldn't be taken internally (although a little bit probably wouldn't hurt). I use tea tree oil as a topical disinfectant and antimicrobial additive to salves and lotions.

Grapefruit seed extract has been found to contain chemical preservatives that confer the antimicrobial activity. The pure unadulterated extract of grapefruit seeds has little or no antimicrobial activity. Here are some links explaining the findings:

http://www.terressentials.com/truthaboutgse.html

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0ISW/is_259-260/ai_n13628960

http://www.jr2.ox.ac.uk/bandolier/band142/b142-6.html

There are more. You can Google for more information if interested. For this reason, I would never advise anyone to take GSE internally, although I'm sure it would be OK to use it topically once in a while. I just don't think I'd want to make a habit of it. 

~Lannie


----------



## Kee Wan

That's the gist of it. Oil of oregano that's been diluted in another carrier oil, is generally safe. It's the pure, essential oil of oregano that you do not want to "play with" without some professional guidance. I would guess that the diluted oils, are probably safe to use as indicated on the lable.


----------



## Marilyn in CO

I just attended a clinical aromatheray class this weekend and it was stressed that pure EOs should not be taken internally nor applied without a carrier. Only a few can be applied directly on the skin and only under certain circumstances. My teacher doesn't even offer the oregano because of it's volatility. She was taught in France, the medicinal/traditional theory. She says that most of what is presented as EOs in the US is holistic grade not really medicinal grade EOs, which is fine but if you want to get a truly medicinal effect you must be educated on the use of the EOs. They are powerful medicines and should not be used carelessly.


----------



## Lannie

Yes, but I think the original question was about the safe-to-take-internally Oil of Oregano, which is the extract in the olive oil carrier (not oregano essential oil). Or maybe I misunderstood the original post...


----------



## moonwolf

Lannie said:


> Yes, but I think the original question was about the safe-to-take-internally Oil of Oregano, which is the extract in the olive oil carrier (not oregano essential oil). Or maybe I misunderstood the original post...


Yes, the one I keep around is safe to injest with the olive oil extract. 
The original post simply was asking of uses and differences among Tea Tree oil, Oil of Oregano, and Grapefruit seed extract in the various forms and perhaps combinations thereof.?


----------



## desnri

I use grapefuit seed extract all the time. It's great for colds. Citricidel or Citricidex, something like that, is the strongest gse I have ever used. Only 4 drops in a glass of orange juice was enough to knock out a cold in just a day or two. Right now I'm using the Now brand. It's not as strong. I use a whole dropperful in orange juice and it takes several days to see a benefit. BTW, the Citri...whatever brand, tastes really vile. But it works great. I've also used gse to get rid of skin tags. Put a small amount on the tag a few times a day. It takes a few weeks to see any results. 

Tea tree oil is a good antiseptic. I had to stop using it because I had an allergic reaction. Some natural toothpastes have tea tree oil in it.


----------



## bergere

I use Jason Tea Tree Oil shampoo,, and it works wonders with Dandruff.

Am using 3 drops of Grapeseed Extract in a full glass of water as a mouth wash because I have some issues there. It seems to be, so far, to be doing what I need it to do. Nothing else has helped to date,,so I have hopes for GSE.

Have not used Oregano oil yet. Mainly because the good stuff is so very spendy.


----------



## Sparticle

my mother is one of those people that have fake nails put on. She over did it and got a nail fungus. I treated it with tea tree oil. It took a while, as nail fungus' do, but it healed up nicely.


----------



## Ann Mary

I use both the tea tree and GSE all the time and here is a site that lists 126 uses for the GSE www.pureliquidgold.com and 103 uses for tea tree www.teatreeoiluses.com


----------



## Charleen

I use TTO in my soaps that I make and also use a drop on cold sores, heals them up quickly.


----------

